
Ask HN: Effect of SDNs on internet network topology and freedom - gioscarab
Hi there, I am a little bit concerned by the trend the big corporations and internet media are enforcing us to follow (coders &#x2F; developers).
And I am speaking about what is happening in general in the last few years to programming tools, think about Ruby on Rails, what happened to my loved poor Javascript, and so Node, React, the massification of SDNs, Docker, AWS! I see more and more people detached by knowledge of the tools they are using, and more interested in the new fashionable corporate imposed paradigm that closes enormous complexity made of dubious solutions inside a box bringing the programmer at a state I would define as a &quot;stupid consumer&quot;.<p>More in particular speaking about the evolution of the internet and service providers:
Its like 40 years we are adding complexity over outdated solutions, when our network is continuosly changing topology and performance, day by day. And now over all complexity we already produced, the trend to higher efficiency is to virtualize all this complexity inside huge server farms, and so privatize and centralize most of the network and its services, running it in few enourmous farms. To me this sounds totally nonsense, politically biased and also dangerous choice in the time we are now living..<p>What do you think about it?
Are you satisfied by the tools you use every day?
======
lollipop25
Would you go out and hunt your food? Or buy processed food at the nearest
grocery? Same concept.

You get your stuff done by letting somebody else worry about the other stuff,
but that doesn't come for free. To gain more out of something, you must lose
more of something else. It's balance, nothing is free.

------
rndmind
Here's a quote from Bruce Lee, “It’s not the daily increase but the daily
decrease. Hack away at the unessential.”

